# SAIC or Columbia College Chicago



## LordEmu (Mar 6, 2007)

I have just been accepted to School of the Art Institute of Chicago but there program seems alittle bit to experimental for my taste.  Now Columbia College in Chicago is much bigger and the 100% acceptance rate is alittle bit questionable but seems to offer a film program that lends itself towards a commercail film career(which im aiming for).  Im also into photography and I know SAIC is one of the best photography schools in the US.  Anyways anyone out there got any suggestions on which school to pick and what the student life is like at each campus.


----------

